# Dressed trebbles



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

Well it's winter, work is slow, so I broke vice out and spun up a pile of trebles for the backs of miro's and stick baits for trout/striper. Etex epoxy top coat.

Pre-etex








One batch after etex and being on spinner over night.


----------



## Aristokles (Mar 5, 2013)

Pretty work.


----------



## bigjim5589 (Jul 23, 2005)

Nice!


----------



## Tristan (Jun 22, 2006)

Very nice!


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

Do you sell those?
TjB


----------



## "ReelDeal" (Dec 27, 2014)

Awesome job Jesse!!


----------



## bigjim5589 (Jul 23, 2005)

I tied these awhile back. Most I tie are with feathers, but I'll use hair too. All in what application I intend to use them for. 

These went on PopR's, X-Raps & a few other hard baits. Bass & saltwater use.




Here's some with hair. Intended for spoons & diamond jigs. 2/0 on these for saltwater.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Looks good


----------

